# Librerias Multisim



## gonzaflex (Sep 9, 2006)

necesito ayuda. tengo que hacer una simulacion de un amplificador de audio con el amplificador operacional lm386 el problema es que no esta en las librerias del multisim. alguien podria decirme donde descargarla o como obtenerla..
gracias


----------



## overgeo (Oct 5, 2006)

Wenas, lo mejor es q uses el spice model del circuito, En este enlace te dice como usar modelos de spice en electronics workbench
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa071/sloa071.pdf#search="using spice model in pspice texas"
esta hecho para spice model de texas pero para el resto de modelos como te imaginaras es igual.

He hecho una busqueda del spice model del lm386 y he encontrado este:

 *lm386 subcircuit model follows:

* IC pins:     2   3   7   1   8   5   6   4
*              |   |   |   |   |   |   |   |
.subckt lm386 inn inp byp  g1  g8 out  vs gnd

* input emitter-follower buffers:

q1 gnd inn 10011 ddpnp
r1 inn gnd 50k
q2 gnd inp 10012 ddpnp
r2 inp gnd 50k

* differential input stage, gain-setting
* resistors, and internal feedback resistor:

q3 10013 10011 10008 ddpnp
q4 10014 10012 g1 ddpnp
r3 vs byp 15k
r4 byp 10008 15k
r5 10008 g8 150
r6 g8 g1 1.35k
r7 g1 out 15k

* input stage current mirror:

q5 10013 10013 gnd ddnpn
q6 10014 10013 gnd ddnpn

* voltage gain stage & rolloff cap:

q7 10017 10014 gnd ddnpn
c1 10014 10017 15pf

* current mirror source for gain stage:

i1 10002 vs dc 5m
q8 10004 10002 vs ddpnp
q9 10002 10002 vs ddpnp

* Sziklai-connected push-pull output stage:

q10 10018 10017 out ddpnp
q11 10004 10004 10009 ddnpn 100
q12 10009 10009 10017 ddnpn 100
q13 vs 10004 out ddnpn 100
q14 out 10018 gnd ddnpn 100

* generic transistor models generated
* with MicroSim's PARTs utility, using
* default parameters except Bf:

.model ddnpn NPN(Is=10f Xti=3 Eg=1.11 Vaf=100
+ Bf=400 Ise=0 Ne=1.5 Ikf=0 Nk=.5 Xtb=1.5 Var=100
+ Br=1 Isc=0 Nc=2 Ikr=0 Rc=0 Cjc=2p Mjc=.3333
+ Vjc=.75 Fc=.5 Cje=5p Mje=.3333 Vje=.75 Tr=10n
+ Tf=1n Itf=1 Xtf=0 Vtf=10)

.model ddpnp PNP(Is=10f Xti=3 Eg=1.11 Vaf=100
+ Bf=200 Ise=0 Ne=1.5 Ikf=0 Nk=.5 Xtb=1.5 Var=100
+ Br=1 Isc=0 Nc=2 Ikr=0 Rc=0 Cjc=2p Mjc=.3333
+ Vjc=.75 Fc=.5 Cje=5p Mje=.3333 Vje=.75 Tr=10n
+ Tf=1n Itf=1 Xtf=0 Vtf=10)

.ends
*----------end of subcircuit model----------- 

Lo he sacado de este enlace http://groups.google.es/group/sci.e...&q=ic+boost+converter&rnum=6#c2c88f21a80c931c
segun dice no lo ha probado pero parece q esta bien, de cualquier forma puedes probar a buscar algun otro modelo de spice del lm386.

Saludos.


----------



## Iazcer (Sep 28, 2007)

holas y si quisiera reemplazar el LM386. cual seria la mejor opcion ?¿


----------



## ETTORE (Dic 27, 2008)

pues solamente en la pagina web oficial, solo dale actualizar y ya, asi le he hecho, porque que se consigan en algun foro, pues, esta raro, o busca en google, para disipar mas las dudas


----------



## lu2is (Mar 18, 2009)

hola que tal

voy a simular el circuito de una fuente dual variable... esta fuente requiere de los integrados lm317 (regula voltajes positivos) y el integrado lm337 (regula voltajes negativos) .

El problema es que no encuentro un simulador que contenga dentro de su lista de componentes a estos dos integrados.
Ya he probado con el Livewire profesional v1.11 y el con el Workbench Multisim v8 y Multisim v9 y ninguno tiene a estos 2 componentes.

Si alguien sabe en que simulador pueda encontrarlos les agradezco su información.

salu2.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 18, 2009)

saludo en proteus podrías tratar, tiene el LM317, pero el LM337 no es simulable

puedes intentarlo


----------



## lu2is (Mar 19, 2009)

muchas gracias por su información, ya estoy descargando el programa 

Salu2 !


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Mar 19, 2009)

hola lu2is descarga el multi sim 10  tiene lm337 y317 y  simula un saludo


----------



## Vick (Mar 19, 2009)

Yo tengo proteus 7.4 y si puede simular el 337...


----------



## lu2is (Mar 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias Vick ! descargué el Proteus 7.4 y claro que los tiene.


----------



## Ekud (Jul 20, 2009)

Si los tiene pero no son simulables ... o por lo menos a mi no me funcionan


----------



## rooger75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola buenas estoy simulando mi proyecto para el fin del semestre y me encuentro con un problemita, al buscar el driver IR210 en el multisim 11 no se encuentra y no se como agregarlo para usarlo,alguien a tenido un problema similar o que me diga como hago para agregarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguel Fominaya (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola.

¿Hay algún sitio donde pueda descargar componentes para el multisim? necesito el MC14553 para hacer una simulación y no existe en el multisim

gracias

y una segunda pregunta que se me ha pasado, jiji, que programa de simulación es el mas completo? el que tenie todos los componentes o el que se le puedan ir agregando nuevos componentes?

gracias de nuevo


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (May 21, 2013)

Por que Proteus? no se puede tratar de crear el componente LiveWire?, creo que si, investigo y aviso del avance.....


----------



## huguiyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, necesito un cristal de 4 MHz para hacer un oscilador tipo Colpitts con cristal de cuarzo, y no encuentro dicho componente en Multisim 12, ya que en la Universidad me han pedido específicamente que la frecuencia de oscilación sea de 4 megas.

¿ Alguien sabe que hacer o si se puede agregar este componente al Multisim y cómo hacerlo?

Disculpen la ignorancia estoy recién aprendiendo... Gracias de antemano toda respuesta me es útil.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola huguiyo

Tendrás que modificar el valor de la frecuencia de algún cristal que exista en las librerías de tu Multisim 12.

Ten mucho cuidado al guardar el nuevo cristal en la base de datos del usuario(*User Database*), de lo contrario puedes deformar las librerías originales de tu Multisim 12.

Desempaca el contenido de los archivos .ZIP que te adjunto.
Sigue los pasos A, B, C Etc. De las imágenes adjuntas en esos .ZIP.

Inserta un componente seleccionándolo de la base de datos nombrada *User Database*.
Al final tendrás en tu diseño 2 cristales borra el que no te sirva. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 29, 2013)

Esa solución solo cambia el nombre del componente y no la simulación SPICE que es lo que se necesita, yo veo el valor de RS y C0 en los datasheet de los cristales, ademas se especifica el de CL recomendado, pero no se como calcular LS y CS para ellos y completar la simulación, es más, no me sale ni un oscilador simple con inversores, se supone intenté armar uno con el cristal de 3MHz pero la medición de frecuencia se pasaba de 30MHz, intenta entender esto para intentar calcular los valores, como no pude hacer una simulación ni con los cristales de la librería no pude intentar modificar esos valores, lo más cercano que encontré fue uno de 3.579545Mhz.


----------



## ghbu (Mar 1, 2014)

Necesitaría un relé de dos polos dos posiciones, los relé que aparecen en el programa no me sirven, alguien tendría la amabilidad de mandarme alguna actualización para agregar los relé?







Pero este tipo de relé no lo tiene o no lo encuentro en mi Multisim, Gracias de antemano-


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 1, 2014)

Solo tengo la huella en mi librería, si te sirve, es de un relevador Sun Hold TDS-1202L (de los que vienen en un encapsulado que entra en un DIP-16).


----------



## ghbu (Mar 1, 2014)

Si me serviria bien para mi proyecto, lo estoy probando pero no me deja hacer el cambio de posicion. 
Gracias por el envio


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 2, 2014)

No tiene eso de la simulación configurada, te paso otro pero tampoco está del todo bien, no se por que no se activan los contactos, me tomé un rato intentando configurar el modelo SPICE pero al final solo dos responden, la animación si se realiza, se considera un rele virtual así que puedes modificar los parámetros de corriente, resistencia e inductancia.


----------



## lobopk2 (Nov 2, 2018)

marcos gutierrez dijo:


> hola lu2is descarga el multi sim 10  tiene lm337 y317 y  simula un saludo


pues yo tengo el 14 y no lo encuentro, a ver si sabes decirme como buscarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2018)

lobopk2 dijo:


> pues yo tengo el 14 y no lo encuentro, a ver si sabes decirme como buscarlo


Busca dentro de la lista *"Power"* y dentro de esta *"Voltage Regulator"*


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Y si no en la opción buscar pon el nombre y te llevara directo  a donde estan


----------



## lobopk2 (Nov 2, 2018)

si ya mire ahi, pero no me salio ni por el nombre, lo que si que vi, que acabo de leer hace poco es que el lm117 fue uno de los primero que salieron al mercado, bueno creo que antes habia otro, pero este componente si que esta, asi que supongo que me valdria, pero el lm317 a mi no me sale, no se si tu tienes alguna libreria que instalastes


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2018)

lobopk2 dijo:


> si ya mire ahi, pero no me salio ni por el nombre, lo que si que vi, que acabo de leer hace poco es que el lm117 fue uno de los primero que salieron al mercado, bueno creo que antes habia otro, pero este componente si que esta, asi que supongo que me valdria, pero el lm317 a mi no me sale, no se si tu tienes alguna libreria que instalastes


Debes buscar en* "Master Database".*
Si estas trabajando con una librería particular, de proyecto o abreviada puede que no te figure.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Sale pero en cápsula TO3, TO39, SMD, pero no aparece la versión T cap TO220, necesitas simular un 317?
Depende que queres hacer si no te interesa el PCB utiliza la versión k


----------



## lobopk2 (Nov 4, 2018)

gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, espero que les sirva tambien a otros, al final creo que lo hare fisicamente, porque mis circuitos son muy basicos, casi que voy a perder mas tiempo aprendiendo el programa que haciendolo real jajajjajajjajaaj.

Total, tampoco voy a hacer una placa base jijijijij.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2018)

lobopk2 dijo:


> gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, espero que les sirva tambien a otros, al final creo que lo hare fisicamente, porque mis circuitos son muy basicos, casi que voy a perder mas tiempo aprendiendo el programa que haciendolo real jajajjajajjajaaj.
> 
> Total, tampoco voy a hacer una placa base jijijijij.


Sin grandes complicaciones puedes asignar un nuevo FootPrint al componente que elegiste desde una extensa base de datos.
1) Buscas el componente en la base de datos
2) Lo cargas en tu hoja de trabajo 
3) Hace doble click sobre el componente 
_Se despliega un menú donde da la opción de editar el FootPrint _
4) Haces click sobre *"Edit FootPrint"*
_Se despliega un nuevo menú donde da la opción _*"Select From Database"*
5) Seleccionas el componente que mejor se adapte a tu gusto, la base contiene miles de opciones.
6) Das aceptar en forma reiterada
7) Para verificar que se guardó correctamente haces nuevamente el procedimiento para que te muestre el FootPrint que elegiste.


----------

